# 3/4 Anatolian 1/4 Karakachan puppies



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

I have 3 left for sale. 2 males and one female. Both parents are with goats. Puppies are born and raised with goats and chickens AND well socialized. Born Nov 14. $200 now.


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

This is a male


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

This is the female


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I wish I could, their beautiful!


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Their momma is a beauty, too! Gee, I wish my property was fenced..


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Here is the sire


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Beautiful dogs, I would love to snuggle with that puppy!


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok just the males left. The grey one has been moved to the strictly chicken pen.


----------



## Hdunc20 (Mar 13, 2015)

They are so cute


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

View attachment 46850

22 weeks old and very well started. Loves his goats.


----------

